# Immediate Action Rapid Deployment Class



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Guys,

My buddy in New Hampshire is hosting this class. If you're interested, it should be a good class. 

*********************************************************************************
*TRAINING ANNOUNCEMENT*​*********************************************************************************

The Laconia, New Hampshire Police Department will be hosting the following course on September 7-9, 2009.

3-DAY IMMEDIATE ACTION RAPID DEPLOYMENT INSTRUCTOR COURSE​ 
This course is designed for individuals assigned the responsibility to teach police and SWAT personnel in Immediate Action Rapid Deployment tactics and procedures. During the course of the training, students will be introduced to IARD concepts from an historical perspective. Students will participate in hands-on training to learn the proper response and deployment tactics necessary to stop assailants involved in "aggressively deadly behavior" such as an active shooter. This is a train-the-trainer course and students will be required to demonstrate their knowledge and ability to teach IARD tactics at the end of the training program.

The course will be taught by L.E.A.D. Consultants out of Los Angeles, California. All course instructors are active members of the Los Angeles Police Department's Special Weapons and Tactics Team. They bring an enormous level of expertise to this class because of their many years of experience, training, operational experience, and no-nonsense approach to training.
The tuition for each student is $450.00 for the 3-day course. For more information or to register, please contact Lieutenant Matt Canfield at 603-524-5257 ext 356 or via email at [email protected] *********************************************************************************


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Any takers?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

No go for me on this one Mike.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Nuke_TRT said:


> No go for me on this one Mike.


Sorry to hear it, Nuke. So far he's got a whopping three people who've registered. Seems kinda weird to me; doesn't anyone in New England like to do this kind of training, and or, don't departments send officers to this kind of training? We do it out here all the time.

In this day and age, this type of training is pretty important and is bound to happen at anytime and anywhere!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like a grood class...not sure if my chief can send anyone


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

> This is a train-the-trainer course and students will be required to demonstrate their knowledge and ability to teach IARD tactics at the end of the training program.


I haven't done much active shooter training Mike... A majority of my firearms and training (unfortunately) has been static. Would this training be like jumping right into the deep end for a guy like me? I may be able to get my chief to send me, but don't want to be the guy slowing the class down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

I will venture to say the cost is keeping his numbers low Mike.........


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

JMB1977 said:


> Sounds like a grood class...not sure if my chief can send anyone


It will be a good class, especially if you don't get much of this type of training back there. And especially since one of our SWAT guys is involved.

I personally know both the Laconia guy hosting the training and the LAPD SWAT guy giving it. They are both great guys. The LAPD guy is 20 years with LAPD SWAT and is quite well versed in anything SWAT, including IARD (active shooter) stuff.



5-0 said:


> I haven't done much active shooter training Mike... A majority of my firearms and training (unfortunately) has been static. Would this training be like jumping right into the deep end for a guy like me? I may be able to get my chief to send me, but don't want to be the guy slowing the class down.


After talking to my buddy hosting the class, he tells me there isn't much of this type of training back there so I'm gonna guess you wouldn't be slowing anyone down... just as long as you can pick up on the stuff as he's teaching it. However, I'll talk to him and verify.



Sniper said:


> I will venture to say the cost is keeping his numbers low Mike.........


I told my buddy the same thing. He told me that he needs a minimum of 12 people to hold the class. If he can get more than that (preferably a lot more), then the price would come down.

However, it's a 3-day school with simmunitions and stuff. Plus, they have to get the airfare and hotel for the LAPD SWAT guy. Unlike I would do, I don't believe he does this type of thing for three days for free.

It would be a good tax write off, plus it would be excellent training. One detail should do it!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

5-0 said:


> I haven't done much active shooter training Mike... A majority of my firearms and training (unfortunately) has been static. Would this training be like jumping right into the deep end for a guy like me? I may be able to get my chief to send me, but don't want to be the guy slowing the class down.


I talked to my buddy this morning. The course will go at whatever speed is necessary to accomodate everyone. So to answer your question, it'll be no problem if this is your first training like this.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Is this course sworn LE only?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hush said:


> Is this course sworn LE only?


 I would think so but I will verify. Are you asking for yourself? If so, what is your status so I can pass it on? Feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

PM sent, thanks.


----------

